# Most unusual picture



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

B 
u 
m 
p


----------



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a closeup of my 2 yr old colt Outlaw. He loves the camera and is such a lil flirt.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Aww, I love the dots on his nose!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's mine.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My usually elegant horse looking like a sad fool xD


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

My ummm normally photogenic pony being not so


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

RAWR~


----------



## cwgrlup85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Soo many cute/funny pics! I especially like crazychester's and jody's


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

this is my horse Snufkin smooching my phone


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a picture of my Arab, Charlie. I'm not quite sure why it came out like this but all that seems to be missing is his Unicorn horn.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> This is a picture of my Arab, Charlie. I'm not quite sure why it came out like this but all that seems to be missing is his Unicorn horn.



Hmm....I see a horn......:shock:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

OK! Who poo'd in my paddock? :shock:


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a good pic, but first, I have to find it


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

i like crazychesters picture!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

here's the most unusual one i can find

a picture of what happens to your horse's butt when they sit on a T-post


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres a picture of Cricket, she's trying to signal her inner bunny... 












She saw a carrot and went "NOM!!!!!" Or she could be yawning... LOL


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Heres a picture of Cricket, she's trying to signal her inner bunny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is RAWRING like a Lion, my girl and your girl must be related. LionHorse! :lol:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I noz u haz a cookie in urz pocket!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


>


_ Holy cow! OUCH! :shock:
_


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

errrr - which way is forward









now - should I ride the palomino or the chestnut


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

this is my 1yr old Dynamo Jin, getting broke to the harness and lines... she all the sudden, well... layed down... she quit.... literally played dead... then started to nibble grass while laying there..... she wouldnt get up until she got her bridle taken off


IM DEADS! CANT WORK NO MORES!!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics everyone! 3 more days until judging!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my usually very pretty mare Lena, looking anything but pretty haha


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
my friend has that same blanket for her mare!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Tomorrow I put up the poll! Get your pics in!!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

It's judgment day ! haha


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Yepp! Getting the poll up right now!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


>


:shock: was this at the 2009 spruce meadows atco electric????


----------

